# .deb installieren



## notebook20000 (3. Januar 2007)

Ich habe ein rpm mit alien in ein deb konvertiert udn möchte es nun unet rkubuntu installieren. Wohin muss ich es kopieren damit apt es findet?


----------



## Nil18 (3. Januar 2007)

Du öffnest die Shell, gehst in den Ordner mit der .deb und tippst:
_dpkg -i name.deb_

Hatte ewig nix mit Linux zu tun, also falls Kubuntu kein dpkg hat, eben _apt-get install name.deb_


----------



## franz007 (3. Januar 2007)

Unter kubuntu gehts noch einfacher, einfach mit der Rechten Maustaste anklicken und [Kubuntu Packages Menu] -> [Install Package] auswählen


----------

